# Parking in Nottingham



## Dr. Furface (May 24, 2010)

I'm going to be in Nottingham on Thursday and Sunday and I wonder if any of you can give me some idea where the best parking spots are in the city. On Thursday I expect I'll have to pay, so is there a secure pay car park anywhere that doesn't charge NCP-like extortionate rates? On Sunday I expect I should be able to park for free (I can, can't I?!) but are there any streets or areas that I should avoid, from a security point of view?


----------



## Kanda (May 24, 2010)

http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=2981
http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=4028

I always used to use Broadmarsh, wasn't that expensive.. but that was years ago.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 24, 2010)

Broadmarsh is still one of the cheapest I think.

Parking in the city is a lot easier in the summer after the students are gone, but I know a few people who have shakespeare st as their preferred spot.


----------



## JHE (May 25, 2010)

I thonk it'd be much easier and fairly cheap to put your car in one of the big free car parks by a tram stop and then get the tram into the centre.


----------



## Maidmarian (May 26, 2010)

JHE said:


> I thonk it'd be much easier and fairly cheap to put your car in one of the big free car parks by a tram stop and then get the tram into the centre.



Yep ---- one of the "Park & Ride" thingys ----- depends where you're staying though & if you'll need overnight parking etc.

More detail needed !

P.S. Parking in Beeston is free & there are good bus services to the City.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for your help folks. Hadn't thought about the tram, think I'll give that a go on Thurs - will have to park in town on Sunday, but that shouldn't be a problm.


----------



## gamma globulins (May 29, 2010)

If you end up at the Forest park and ride it's only a 10-15 min walk into the town (just follow the tram tracks*). But all the others are >40 mins on foot I think.

* south, up the big hill, not north up the little one. If you come to an asda (400m from the park and ride) you're going the wrong way.


----------

